# children and parents



## Preach (Jul 22, 2007)

2 Cor. 12:13-14
I was hoping you all could give your understanding of the context of the passage that these verses are found in, and what you think the verses mean. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 22, 2007)

1 Cor. 4:14f, Gal. 4:19--both speak of Paul as the "father" of churches, as the one humanly responsible for bringing them to life.

Paul is referring to the natural duty of a parent to his child to provide that which is necessary. The duty begins with the parent, not the child who incurs a reciprocal duty--first to obey (5th Command) and then to care for the parent. The parent does not birth a child so as to have a slave who will "lay up" for his convenience.


----------

